
Show HN: Lumber – a CLI to generate your admin microservice - seyz
http://www.forestadmin.com/lumber
======
seyz
Github:
[https://github.com/ForestAdmin/lumber](https://github.com/ForestAdmin/lumber)

Demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cKSsBxrvR8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cKSsBxrvR8)

------
fiatjaf
So you clear the forest by turning it into lumber, then you enter it?

